# First Hair Cut?



## LauraBee

Just wondering when everyone's children had their first trim and/or hair cut. I'm interested to hear any cultural or religious reasons as to why or why not :flower:

Bethlouise has never even had a trim, no real reason other than I just don't to. She usually let's me clip it back or tie it up now, so it's not really in her face except when she sleeps.


----------



## leoniebabey

LO had it trimmed aged 1, but i HATED it :( he didn't suit it at all bless him but it's all grown back now, got his fringe trimmed recently as it was in his eyes


----------



## Rhio92

Not had one yet :haha: He doesn't have much hair x


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## lauram_92

Oliver's hair is thin but getting quite long on the top. It is almost in his eyes - I don't want to cut it yet! :cry: I wish I could clip it back, lol. I'll have to trim it soon :(


----------



## vinteenage

I .


----------



## Rhio92

I'll be so sad when I cut Connors :cry:


----------



## LauraBee

vinteenage said:


> I had no emotional attachment to cutting Finn's hair...

I definitely think it seems ridiculous to feel so strongly about not cutting it, but I dunno I just don't wanna... :haha:


----------



## stephx

Ive done avas fringe twice, terribly :rofl:

I wish Id left it alone now, her fringe is wayy to thick and its thin at the back, all looks very odd! Im letting it just grow out now... its hard though because she refuses to clip it or have it tied up :(


----------



## LauraBee

Bethlouise used to dodge a clip or hair band, or pull it out once it was in, but she doesn't have choice and now she's okay with it a lot of the time :D


----------



## x__amour

No hair cut here. Not enough hair. :haha:


----------



## rainbows_x

Ava hasn't had a hair cut yet. I will have to do something with her fringe soon though!


----------



## purple_kiwi

Kailee had her bangs trimmed at 19-20 months.. she had it done once since. Her hair does seem to grow back fast and she needs it done again but she never stays still for me to do it and i can hardly put it up as she just started letting me in the last few weeks.. We will probably wait for her to ask to give her a full on hair cut though.


----------



## emmylou92

No hair cut here, her hair at the back is getting long but she has curly hair, looks like i cut it in a mohican, because the sides havent grown, then her hair on top is just really flat!


----------



## amygwen

Kenny had his first hair cut when he was 14 months.
His hair got long and scraggly. I don't care for long hair on boys really, plus it's too much to manage when he gets all sweaty and it goes all over the place.

Here's a picture of his first haircut:

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/312494_2348736198720_1259542930_2832591_6942413_n.jpg


----------



## emmylou92

Cute^^


----------



## Rhio92

I'm so bored tonight :-k


----------



## emmylou92

Mee tooo!!!


----------



## stephx

How do you create a parting? :shrug: x


----------



## AriannasMama

Not yet, she doesn't have enough, lol, her hair is pretty long actually, it goes down to her shoulders when wet but its really curly when dry so nope not yet, I doubt I will for awhile, maybe when she's 2 or so just to cut off the ends but thats it.


----------



## emmylou92

stephx said:


> How do you create a parting? :shrug: x

Id like to know too?


----------



## lauram_92

LauraBee said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> I had no emotional attachment to cutting Finn's hair...
> 
> I definitely think it seems ridiculous to feel so strongly about not cutting it, but I dunno I just don't wanna... :haha:Click to expand...

I just want his hair thick enough so I can keep his first curl. But the back of his hair is still short, it's just on the top where it would need a very small trim.


----------



## lauram_92

stephx said:


> How do you create a parting? :shrug: x

When Oliver is in the bath and his hair is wet I will sometimes do a parting, and it would stay but I always dry his hair with a towel and mess it up. :dohh:


----------



## stephx

I always brush it into a parting in the bath but it never stays ... ill try and find a pic x


----------



## Mei190

I 'trimmed' Nathaniel's fringe out of his eyes when he was 5 months old. He was born with lots of hair and it just keeps on coming. I must have trimmed and cut his hair about 10 times at least already now but I like to keep it quite long at the moment. Nathaniel's fringe needs doing every 3-4 weeks otherwise it is in his eyes badly.


----------



## emmylou92

Hollies hair ontop all falls to one side! Looks like she has a comb over, so I keep fluffing it up!


----------



## LauraBee

I think Bethlouise's parting just like appeared one day, same happened with my hair once it got to a certain length... Actually, I think once it came down to her eyes, I just started brushing some of her fringe to one side and then the rest to the other. Mine's a lot heavier and doesn't get brushed, so I probably flick it without realising.


----------



## stephx

I think i need half the thickness of the fringe parted to the sides... 

just need to figure out how to do it!


----------



## lauram_92

He needs a trim!


----------



## emmylou92

When my sister wantet to go from a middle parting to a side one she clipped her hair for a few weeks to train it!


----------



## LauraBee

Doesn't hair get "trained" into what direction to grow? Like, if you keep brushing it to one side, it'll start growing outwards that way?

We brush her hair after a bath and then it's messed up while she sleeps, but in the morning and throughout the day, we just brush it aside again or clip it if we go out :shrug:

Edit: Emma confirms that hair can be trained :thumbup:


----------



## lauram_92

I have been side parting my hair for years, but it still automatically has a middle parting :shrug:


----------



## emmylou92

https://i1176.photobucket.com/albums/x337/emmylou92/hollieheadphones-1.jpg

Hollie need some hair at the sides,he hair at the back i lovely andcurly. But from the front she looks like an oldman!

Her hair at the back.
https://i1176.photobucket.com/albums/x337/emmylou92/4d5d230f.jpg


----------



## emmylou92

When my hair is short like now i have no parting but when it gets long it gets a side parting!


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## stephx

vinteenage said:


> If you want to change a part, the best thing to do is part it and then gel the part so the hair cant shift. It'll be changed in 3/4 days.

Guna try this! :thumbup:


----------



## LauraBee

Why doesn't my child have curly hair!?! The only physical traits I assumed she'd have were FOB's blue eyes (I was right) and my curly hair - it's stupidly straight! :(


----------



## emmylou92

My OH has like ringlets haha, but Hollie just has a patch, part of me wants to shave it all off see if that stimulates the sides to grow as thats what i have been told is the best way to do it, but im scared that will make her curls go and i would :cry:


----------



## 10.11.12

Edie hasn't had her first real haircut yet. It needs to happen fairly soon though because her hair is getting ridiculous.


----------



## stephx

Dont shave it!!! Im pretty sure most babies hair grows unevenly :) It will even out eventually and the curls are waayyy to cute to cut off! x


----------



## stephx

Avas hair used to be way longer in the middle too haha


----------



## 17thy

Em is still basically still "bald" lol. In the back she has lots of little red ringlets though :cloud9: don't think she's getting a cut for a longggggg time.


----------



## emmylou92

stephx said:


> View attachment 340168
> 
> 
> Avas hair used to be way longer in the middle too haha

You have given me hope!!!


----------



## vinteenage

I.


----------



## Melibu90

If you keep clipping it the parting eventually appears and the hair has a memory of where to go

I cut some of camerons whisps a few weeks back, but i like i can do it at home cause a lot of toddlers that come into my work hate it and its a shame :( so the more relaxed the better


----------



## AriannasMama

Texture definitely takes awhile to kick in, Ari was born with straight hair and it grew in straight, now its just wild.

This is a picture of her hair fluffed out, it's a couple different textures tho, lol, she has both races textures in her hair.


----------



## _laura

Max has had 3 haircuts.
His most recent one.
First 2 are before, second 2 are after.

He suits longish styles. He's got daddys haircut this time :haha:
 



Attached Files:







6ee7f5ba4f3f11e180c9123138016265_7.jpg
File size: 48.6 KB
Views: 4









df5c08ba4f1011e19896123138142014_7.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 4









b10ebda654cc11e19896123138142014_7.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 5









822ce20655ad11e18bb812313804a181_7.jpg
File size: 46.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## leoniebabey

morgans curls
 



Attached Files:







404947_2857775715839_1003011881_32860615_516243365_n.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sarah0108

Max has his first cut about 8-9 months. He's had 5 hair cuts already :) he last one was about 3ish months ago lol!
He needs it cutting soon . It just gets too long.

Harriets never had hers cut :) I'm thinking about it, but I love it and I don't want her to have a fringe. X


----------



## LauraBee

I know how Arianna's hair must be like - mine's curly on top and straight underneath o.0

Max definitely suits long-ish hair, without looking girly.


I'm thinking that if Bee's hair doesn't curl soon, I'ma put some rollers in it :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

Haha! Laura, Harriets was straight then suddenly once it go to about should length it went into ringlets at the end . She has quite thin/fine hair though! I have really thick wavy hair x


----------



## wishuwerehere

I trim her fringe but other than that it's never been cut. Don't see the point, it's in good condition and she'd just get pissed off sitting still for a trim...


----------



## Lauraxamy

Laila had her first at like 6 months, it was really long and I was stupidly sad :lol: I kept her first curls. She has to have it cut often as it's very curly and it grows really fast, if it gets too long and thick it takes me forever to get a brush through it!


----------



## LauraBee

I'ma keep some of Bee's hair. But, like, I kept her cord and clip too, as well as all of our hospital letters from pregnancy to whenever I decide to stop :)


----------



## emmylou92

I kept Hollies cord clip, removed the cord though. I kept all her bands from the hospital. And they put a little card on the table under her crib in hospital, wth her name what midwife deliverd her were what time and things on it i kept that. I kept her first baby grow that she ever wore. 

Im going to keep her first bit of hair that gets cut and her first tooth!


----------



## stephx

I kept everything lol I still have her first formula bottle and plasters from her heel prick :lol:

Im so sad x


----------



## AriannasMama

LauraBee said:


> I know how Arianna's hair must be like - mine's curly on top and straight underneath o.0
> 
> Max definitely suits long-ish hair, without looking girly.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking that if Bee's hair doesn't curl soon, I'ma put some rollers in it :haha:

It actually is curly all over but the curls have different textures if that makes sense, lol. The curls on the top of her head are soft ringlet curls and the curls on the back of her head are coarse, tight, frizzy curls :haha: That pic was just her hair all picked out.


----------



## lauram_92

stephx said:


> I kept everything lol I still have her first formula bottle and *plasters from her heel prick* :lol:
> 
> Im so sad x

LOL! I was going to keep them but then I thought that was a bit creepy :haha: I still have my pregnancy tests.


----------



## purple_kiwi

I had to keep the cord with the clip.. I couldn't get the thing open and didnt want to touch it to much as it did gross me out lol.. I kept all her letter they gave us, her crib tag, even the measuring tape they used to measure her head when she was born (it was just a paper one), i also have her first bits of hair we cut.


----------



## LauraBee

I just let the cord dry out completely and put it in a little sealed plastic bag - didn't even think of taking the actual cord off :haha: I also have the tags from hospital and the sleepsuit she wore when FOB saw her in hospital (the only time atm btw) - it's technically the second one she ever wore but she was in the first for like two seconds before we needed to do skin-to-skin.

Arianna's hair will be a bitch to manage, but if you teach yourself and her to look after it, it'll be so beautiful :)


----------



## AriannasMama

LauraBee said:


> I just let the cord dry out completely and put it in a little sealed plastic bag - didn't even think of taking the actual cord off :haha: I also have the tags from hospital and the sleepsuit she wore when FOB saw her in hospital (the only time atm btw) - it's technically the second one she ever wore but she was in the first for like two seconds before we needed to do skin-to-skin.
> 
> Arianna's hair will be a bitch to manage, but if you teach yourself and her to look after it, it'll be so beautiful :)

It already is hard :haha:. Shampoo 2x a week, deep condition 1x a week, hair lotion every day before bed, detangler/conditioner every morning. It looks sooo nice when I do her hair, but if we go anywhere and she has her hood on when its cold, it gets all frizzy :dohh:


----------



## LauraBee

Woooooow. Well good luck with that. Do you use an afro comb (do they even make baby afro combs?) or just leave it with all the lotions and potions? I can't see the difference after my mom's put the afro comb through hers, so I think she may as well just leave it :shrug:


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## stephx

I was just thinking that! Caucasian hair= brush... and leave :D


----------



## _laura

stephx said:


> I was just thinking that! Caucasian hair= brush... and leave :D

nooo mine needs deep conditioning once a week, detangler brush every day and everything. And I have really thin hair :dohh:
Max's gets knotty really quick too. He has his own tangle tamer :flower:


----------



## LauraBee

My Afro-Caucasian hair just gets washed every couple days - I don't think I've ever brushed this lot of hair and it looks WAY healthier than my old hair did. I just need to brush Bethlouise's at the moment, but I don't wash it at all due to her eczema so I think ours is equally as easy


----------



## Desi's_lost

LauraBee said:


> Why doesn't my child have curly hair!?! The only physical traits I assumed she'd have were FOB's blue eyes (I was right) and my curly hair - it's stupidly straight! :(

I wish Syri's eye had stayed lighter :( and her hair straight!. its obnoxiously curly. 

Her hair is always in her eyes as she'll rip whatever we put in out...even at the cost of ripping her own hair out. I suppose i could fuss over it but i dont feel its a battle worth making.

Im not cutting it yet though as i figure it will be long enough to put into pig tails soon. then i'll start fighting with her haha.

edit: i have italian/french hair..its thick as all freaking hell. (my hair dresser friend jokes i have enough hair for three people) its also frizzy and puffy and evil. only way it looks nice is if its got a ton of mouse, on top of my head or straightened but its such a freakin job to straighten it. next year if i can save up, i'm going to get it professionally relaxed. 

Im praying Syri has thinner hair. i'll tolerate the curls as long as it doesnt get as thick at mine.


----------



## LauraBee

^ I used to have super frizzy hair, my mom paid quite a bit for me to get it relaxed, washed it after a week and it went straight back :growlmad:


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## Mii

I have very thick dark wavy hair (and I am guessing Myles will too once he gets older) as I had thin blonde hair up until I was 2.


----------



## Desi's_lost

LauraBee said:


> ^ I used to have super frizzy hair, my mom paid quite a bit for me to get it relaxed, washed it after a week and it went straight back :growlmad:

 hope you went back and demanded they fixed it or refunded!

My friend suggested carotene straightening as apparently that actually helps strengthen your hair as well as straighten it.


----------



## AriannasMama

LauraBee said:


> Woooooow. Well good luck with that. Do you use an afro comb (do they even make baby afro combs?) or just leave it with all the lotions and potions? I can't see the difference after my mom's put the afro comb through hers, so I think she may as well just leave it :shrug:

I have a comb for her made by Motions (its an ethnic hair care line here) and I have to detangle it every morning or else it gets knotty, lol.


----------



## LauraBee

Desi's_lost said:


> hope you went back and demanded they fixed it or refunded!
> 
> My friend suggested carotene straightening as apparently that actually helps strengthen your hair as well as straighten it.

They said it wasn't possible and I must have washed my hair within 24 hours and that it was my own fault :nope: But yeah, I really like my hair now anyway, so it's all good :thumbup:



AriannasMama said:


> I have a comb for her made by Motions (its an ethnic hair care line here) and I have to detangle it every morning or else it gets knotty, lol.

Ah that's cool then, but yeah, bet you can't wait for her to be able to do it herself :haha:


----------



## lauram_92

I had blonde straight hair when I was younger. Now it flicks out in random places :(


----------



## Rhio92

Does anyone know why, when you're arrested and interviewed, you get given a copy of your interview tape when you're released? :-k Can't find it anywhere on the internet :wacko:


----------



## emmylou92

They give you it, so if you want to get an independant solicitor involved they can listen to the interview. I think


----------



## 17thy

When I was younger I had my hair chemically straightened... HA. Yeah it did nothing. No money back either.


----------



## lizardbreath

I will not be cutting either of my girls hair until they ask, I dont cut my hair so i wouldnt do it to my girls unless they ask for it. jaymee is almost 3 and never once had a hair cut


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## youngmummy94

When i was younger I had tight ringlet hair.. then it went frizzy. Now it's back to ringlets but they're quite loose now. I wish I had straight hair. Tyler appears to have straight hair but he is only 11 weeks.


----------



## lizardbreath

nope I do not cut or trim my hair been 3 years now was 6 years before that I refuse to cut my hair it makes me, me Im known for having long hair


----------



## 17thy

lizardbreath said:


> nope I do not cut or trim my hair been 3 years now was 6 years before that I refuse to cut my hair it makes me, me Im known for having long hair

I was 16 the last time I cut my hair, although I HAD to trim it about 6 months ago because the ends were so dead. I absolutely adore long hair and mine is in the process of growing out to "classic" length. I'm not planning on cutting Emerald's until she asks either. Same if we have a little boy.


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## 17thy

vinteenage said:


> ...What's "classic" length? Haha. To me that would be like, shoulder blade level. Not super long.

Haha no actually there is a specific length called classic. It's a different measurement on each person because of height etc... but it is once your hair is completely below your butt at the very start of the back of your thighs.

https://www.ida.net/users/northstr/lhc_classic.JPG

here is my length right now though :(


----------



## AriannasMama

Yikes, I could never have hair that long, I don't have the time for it :haha:


----------



## purple_kiwi

That is so long lol.. I usually get my hair trimmed and its just below my shoulders but its so thin and hard to brush as it tangles i couldn't imagine it that long and all the care involved.


----------



## 17thy

Mine used to be at my at the top of my butt about 6 years ago when I was 13. Then I got a boyfriend who wanted it cut short. So I cut it above shoulder length. :( It hasn't been able to grow much since. I've just now got it back at waist length. But I also went through a phase of horrible bleach abusing my hair and it was badly damaged so it's about 80% healthy right now. My hair looks like SHIT when it's short.


----------



## AriannasMama

If you trimmed your ends every so often it would be much more healthy and probably grow better.


----------



## x__amour

My hair used to be that long, such a bitch. I always had it up as my mom never let me cut it. I did cut it when I got older and got a job and... I hated it. :haha: So now it's about tummy level or so. It's okay, obnoxious to straighten.


----------



## 17thy

AriannasMama said:


> If you trimmed your ends every so often it would be much more healthy and probably grow better.

I know I'm going to start trimming every 6 months. My ends aren't too bad right now.


----------



## lizardbreath

17thy said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> ...What's "classic" length? Haha. To me that would be like, shoulder blade level. Not super long.
> 
> Haha no actually there is a specific length called classic. It's a different measurement on each person because of height etc... but it is once your hair is completely below your butt at the very start of the back of your thighs.
> 
> https://www.ida.net/users/northstr/lhc_classic.JPG
> 
> here is my length right now though :(Click to expand...

My hair currently touches my bum I was able to sit on it but cut 10 inches 3 years ago and its taking forever to grow.


----------



## LauraBee

That's the length I used to wish for when I was little. I'll probably just do a cycle of grow, cut to donate/shave bald and then grow again. I think I suit bald and super short the best but it does get cold :haha:


----------



## stephx

x__amour said:


> *My hair used to be that long, such a bitch. I always had it up as my mom never let me cut it*. I did cut it when I got older and got a job and... I hated it. :haha: So now it's about tummy level or so. It's okay, obnoxious to straighten.

Lolz exactly the same! My mum never let me cut mine it was in good condition though because I got trims :) Ass lengh blonde hair, such a bitch to manage...

Il let Ava have whatever style she wants but ill always cut it because I dont want it to look all damaged x


----------



## bbyno1

Aliyahs 18months and I havnt even thought about getting her hair cut yet. Just don't think it needs it yet,or I would. As long as her hair is trimmed on a regular basis I don't mind how she chooses to have her hair in the future.


----------



## lauram_92

I haven't had my hair cut in a year, but that is because I don't have anyone to watch Oliver. Before I had him I got it cut and dyed roughly every 6 months, I would dye it at home as well between that.


----------



## wishuwerehere

stephx said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> *My hair used to be that long, such a bitch. I always had it up as my mom never let me cut it*. I did cut it when I got older and got a job and... I hated it. :haha: So now it's about tummy level or so. It's okay, obnoxious to straighten.
> 
> Lolz exactly the same! My mum never let me cut mine it was in good condition though because I got trims :) Ass lengh blonde hair, such a bitch to manage...
> 
> Il let Ava have whatever style she wants but ill always cut it because I dont want it to look all damaged xClick to expand...

That's so odd, my mum would never let me grow mine when I was younger, probably because she couldn't be arsed looking after it!
I agree, will let Issy have whatever style she wants but keep it trimmed :D


----------



## Desi's_lost

17thy said:


> lizardbreath said:
> 
> 
> nope I do not cut or trim my hair been 3 years now was 6 years before that I refuse to cut my hair it makes me, me Im known for having long hair
> 
> I was 16 the last time I cut my hair, although I HAD to trim it about 6 months ago because the ends were so dead. I absolutely adore long hair and mine is in the process of growing out to "classic" length. I'm not planning on cutting Emerald's until she asks either. Same if we have a little boy.Click to expand...

i've found when i trim my hair more often (to get rid of dead ends) i find it grows a lot faster then when i just let it go.


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## 10.11.12

Is that orange thing in the second picture fun? I think it's called a bilbo or something? I've seen them in stores and I'd like to get one for Edie.


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## 10.11.12

Oh my gosh! he's adorable. I'll definitely have a look on Ebay.


----------



## mayb_baby

Michael had one at 11 months and has had 2 since :shrug:


----------

